# Bravodog Training Collar



## Tessgarner (Oct 10, 2010)

I have acquired a bravo collar has anybody out there got the instructions it is a training collar for three dogs.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Tessgarner said:


> ...it is a training collar for three dogs.


may i translate this accurately as, _"it's an electric-shock collar powered by batteries, 
which can be set to transmit shocks thru a max of 3 collars on 3 different dogs."_

typically the model-number will bring up an on-line owner's manual, some of which are free, 
some must be paid for - and if as i suspect, it's a shock-collar, i hope the electrodes and wiring 
are corroded, fused and useless as anything but a wall-hanging - like a rusted-solid thumb-screw 
or a wooden rack with dry-rot, from the Inquisition of the Holy Roman Catholic Church. :thumbdown:


----------



## Paddy Paws (Jul 11, 2010)

Is it an electric shock collar to shock all 3 dogs


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

Paddy Paws said:


> Is it an electric shock collar to shock all 3 dogs


How hideous!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

Never heard of one, Have googled it cannot find one!
How do you know it is an Ecollar!! any links anyone! woud like to take a looky!
DT


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I can't think of any other training collar system for three dogs and the fact it can't be googled probably means it's an old one with no intensity adjustment


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

The popcorn is in the oven


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

hawksport said:


> I can't think of any other training collar system for three dogs and the fact it can't be googled probably means it's an old one with no intensity adjustment


Just wondered how members knew it were an Ecollar Hawksport? I have a real old one! one of the earliest and that has around seven levels! A right evil looking contraption it is too! right heavy as well!
DT


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

If this device is indeed an e-collar designed to shock three different dogs (or any number of dogs for that matter) then yes I have the instructions right here....

"Remove device from packaging.

Put packaging through a shredder so as not to advertise product to others who may see the contents of your bins.

Place device on a secure work surface

Dress self in appropriate PPE - visor recommended.

Take large hammmer and beat device until unrecognisable.

Separate pieces into piles of similar size and material.

Use appropriate sized hammer on smaller pieces of metalwork. 

Use cutting implement (strong scissors / chainsaw) on "collar" part of device. Hack into sections as small as possible.

Fabric collar pieces can now be placed inside an incinerator.

Remains of metalwork may now be melted down for reuse (perhaps as the metal part in a clicker?)

Wash hands thoroughly to remove all traces of contamination after touching such a dangerous, toxic device.

Sit back, pour yourself a beer / wine and give yourself a pat on the back for removing another dog-abuse gizmo from circulation.

Finally, purchase a clicker, a bag of liver treats and a book on dogs written by someone who isn't a complete moron."


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

Colette said:


> If this device is indeed an e-collar designed to shock three different dogs (or any number of dogs for that matter) then yes I have the instructions right here....
> 
> "Remove device from packaging.
> 
> ...


huh! most disappointed with your instructions!
Where is the bit that should say!
Seriously question your suitability to dog ownership if you need to resort in using an Ecollar!

lol
DT


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Total respect to Collette :thumbup:
btw - this method of `product placing` or free advertising by shock collar salesmen is not unknown.


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Bugger DT you're right - I think that line was meant to go before washing of hands to decontaminate. 

Forget to add; alternative instructions.

Remove product from packaging.

Place first collar around neck, tight enough that over time contact points will cause pressure necrosis (as they are prone to do).

Place second collar around genitalia (as above)

Place third collar around whichever part of your own body is most sensitive, aside from genitals as unlikely to be big enough to support two collars.

Stand in shower in order to wet skin and increase intensity.

If the model you are holding has an intensity dial, turn it up to full. Hell, if that doesn't work plug it into the mains.

Hand remote control to your worst enemy, the one with serious sadistic tendnecies. Call him an ugly, stupid, f****** c** 

Enjoy the experience of knowing what some people willingly do to their pet dogs, for daring to exhibit normal dog behaviour.

* Nb: Product is most effective if left on, so user may shock you at random intervals, which you will not understand. Extended use should cause pressure necrosis and electrical burns. Try to spend as much time in the rain as possible in order to cause malfunction and continuous shock.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

Colette said:


> Bugger DT you're right - I think that line was meant to go before washing of hands to decontaminate.
> 
> Forget to add; alternative instructions.
> 
> ...


now thats better!:thumbup::thumbup: See what you can achieve when you put your mind to it!:thumbup:


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

"in vino veritas" Hic.... 

(Incidentally, I believe one woman was actually charged with animal abuse because when her "training" wasn't working she did in fact wrap shock collars around male dogs' waists in order to administer the shocks to their genitals. Would love to meet her in a dark alley one day.....)


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

Colette said:


> "in vino veritas" Hic....
> 
> (Incidentally, I believe one woman was actually charged with animal abuse because when her "training" wasn't working she did in fact wrap shock collars around male dogs' waists in order to administer the shocks to their genitals. Would love to meet her in a dark alley one day.....)


Wouldn't have to be a dark alley for me! The lighter the better! would hate to miss my target in the the dark!


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

TBH I don't think light levels would make much difference; might be more scary for her if it was dark though - don't think I'm that intimidating in daylight! Still, I'm sure I could get more than enough professional witneses to say she tripped, fell and landed on my fist 37 times.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

Colette said:


> TBH I don't think light levels would make much difference; might be more scary for her if it was dark though - don't think I'm that intimidating in daylight! Still, I'm sure I could get more than enough professional witneses to say she tripped, fell and landed on my fist 37 times.


Your boot would probably carry more clout! and think it would be more believable that she fell on your foot!


----------



## Pineapple (Sep 9, 2010)

Rather than thinking about hurting this woman, shouldn't you guys be talking about ways to reinforce her for good behaviour (i.e. if she were to train her dog without the abuse)? Beating her up won't change her behaviour for the better, according to non-aversive training methods!


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

Pineapple said:


> Rather than thinking about hurting this woman, shouldn't you guys be talking about ways to reinforce her for good behaviour (i.e. if she were to train her dog without the abuse)? Beating her up won't change her behaviour for the better, according to non-aversive training methods!


Erm! think we are being hyperthetical!


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Pineapple does have a very good point!

I can't help it - when it comes to children, animals, or the genuinely naieve (not knowing any better), I have plenty of patience. When it comes to an adult human who has all their faculties and access to proper material about behaviour / training and still chooses abuse I do get a bit riled....

(Maybe I need to read "don't shoot the dog" again.... the only probem is, how do you reward good behaviour if your student never shows any, and insists on doing something they know to be wrong? (Which humans can, but dogs can not). The ONLY species I am happy to use physical positive punishment on is adult humans.

This is why I'm not a dog trainer by trade.... I can train dogs ok... but I sure as hell can't train people!


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Colette said:


> "in vino veritas", [hic....
> 
> (Incidentally, I believe one woman was actually charged with animal abuse because when her "training"
> wasn't working she did in fact wrap shock collars around male dogs' waists in order to administer the shocks
> to their genitals. Would love to meet her in a dark alley one day.....)


errrmmm, she was not picky about gender. 
if i am not mistaken, This is the person to whom U refer?... 
Chicago Reader | Who Should You Trust to Train Your Dog? The arrest of Chicago 'dog whisperer' Ami Moore for cruelty to animals raises questions about an unregulated industry. By Tasneem Paghdiwala

here is the ACQUITTAL - 
note it was a confession by the judge, that he *is not an expert, and not qualified 
to adjudicate the issue at hand - * this after he banned expert-testimony by either side. :thumbdown:
Pet-Abuse.Com - Animal Abuse Case Details: Dog trainer charged with cruelty - Chicago, IL (US)

The Dog Whisperer Walks | Feature | Chicago Reader

she credited the founder of Sit-Means-S*it franchises with teaching her the 2-collar method, 
and has links to and photos of [herself with] CM/DW on her site.


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Yes, I think that may well have been the dirty scumbag.. I mean individual.... I was thinking of.... 

See this is what bugs me most.... It is one thing for a naieve, new pet owner to end up using abusive methods because an "expert" told them it was necessary - to a so called "professional" usng abuse because they enjoy it or are too lazy to bother with the alternatives.

Funny how the DW's name comes up again...... he may have only tortured a few hundred dogs in person, but no doubt many thousands have suffered the same sort of abuse he preaches to the masses. 

Makes a lovely excuse doesn't it - it can't be abuse, the "dog whisperer" does it!


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

And why on earth would ANYONE feel the need to use a shock collar on a puppy??? (apparently she was banned from using shocks on dogs under 4 months)
Seriously - there is NO excuse for anyone, let alone a paid trainer, using a shock collar on a puppy. 

Sadistic b***h!

Can't believe she was found not guilty.... the law, as they say, is an ass!


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

_*Warning - *
if that account bothered U, seriously consider NOT 
reading these - with graphic descriptions and photos, 
this is not child-safe material, and may cause 
nausea, nightmares, shock, repulsion, disgust, etc, 
in many adults. _ 
U have been duly warned - and i have not exaggerated. 
banshockcollars.ca - Shock abuse cases


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

i like plan-B better of the two - 
and this is my favorite part. 


Colette said:


> * Nb: Product is most effective if left on,
> so user may shock you at random intervals, which you will not understand.
> Extended use should cause pressure necrosis and electrical burns. Try to spend as much time
> in the rain as possible, in order to cause malfunction and continuous shock.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Colette said:


> Can't believe she was found not guilty... the law, as they say, is an ass!


well, acquittal is not really 'not guilty' --- it's more like we can't decide this case, 
and in this particular instance, *the judge said he was unqualified to adjudicate the use of the collars.* 
so rather than 'innocence' it was *ignorance - * on the judge's part. 
to say this was a pathetic verdict is but a pale shadow of the Chicago ACCs reaction.


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

'Shocking' a dog into compliance is not training. It is Cruelty with a capital 'C'.  Throw the darn thing away and get yourself off to a training class with an instructor who actually knows how to train a dog without using force or punishment.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

CarolineH said:


> Throw the darn thing away and get yourself off to a training class
> with an instructor who actually knows how to train a dog without using force or punishment.


:thumbup: _*Excellent idea!*_ :thumbup: :001_cool: :thumbup1:


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Learning Fear Through Shocking Greetings : Never Shock A Puppy - Look What I Can Do! Blog


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

CarolineH said:


> 'Shocking' a dog into compliance is not training. It is Cruelty with a capital 'C'.  Throw the darn thing away and get yourself off to a training class with an instructor who actually knows how to train a dog without using force or punishment.


Halleluiah!!!

I would have repped you but PF won't let me! Apparently I have to spread it around first!


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

lemmsy said:


> Halleluiah!!!
> 
> I would have repped you but PF won't let me! Apparently I have to spread it around first!


Thanks though. I just say it straight - sometimes gets me into bother when I take folks out of their cosy comfort zones by doing so though! 

I do hope that the OP comes back for some proper advice and does not persevere with this dreadful collar though. We all make mistakes and there's no harm in learning from them.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

It strikes me that anybody who would invent a collar to shock three dogs at once must be something like the bloke at Nuremburg who was so proud of the special gas he had invented to speed up extermination. I am sorry if that sounds extreme, but why would anyone think it a good idea anyway, even should you believe in such methods? All three dogs can't be doing the same wrong thing at the same time, can they? Or is this just another barbaric method of making them aggressive?

I can't get my brain around this one at all.


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> I can't get my brain around this one at all.


Me neither. Neither can I get my head round the fact that people put these things onto animals they purport to 'love'? I mean, look at the row of innocent faces in my signature? I cannot imagine putting e collars on their necks and shocking them! Those dogs trust me! How on earth could I abuse that trust by doing that?:confused1:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> It strikes me that anybody who would invent a collar to shock three dogs at once must be something like the bloke at Nuremburg who was so proud of the special gas he had invented to speed up extermination. I am sorry if that sounds extreme, but why would anyone think it a good idea anyway, even should you believe in such methods? All three dogs can't be doing the same wrong thing at the same time, can they? Or is this just another barbaric method of making them aggressive?
> 
> I can't get my brain around this one at all.


You switch channels on the transmitter so only one collar recieves the signal at a time.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

hawksport said:


> You switch channels on the transmitter so only one collar recieves the signal at a time.


Okay.......but doesn't that rather defeat the object, if object there is? By the time you have switched channels it will be too late, won't it? And it would be easy to get the wrong channel.

I still can't get my brain around the sort of "human" who would invent such a thing.

The OP doesn't appear to have been back, so let's hope this is another wind up and no such thing exists.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> The OP doesn't appear to have been back, so let's hope
> this is another wind up and no such thing exists.


how does the OP not dropping by, erase the possibility of multiple-collar and multiple-dog shock-systems? 
multiple dog shock-collar systems - Google Search 
as U can see, 2-dog right up to SIX-dog shock-systems are available. 
their existence is not in question; their humane use, ANY humane use, is questionable. 
IMO there are perfectly viable alternatives to shock [which is pain, however low-level] in any application; 
if long-distance cues are needed, a vibration-ONLY collar or a walkie-talkie collar work just fine, 
as does proofing for distance from handler, remote reward-dispensers [Manners-Minder, 
bumper-launch, ball-launch, etc] and many more tools and techniques.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm a bit confused so bear with me.

If you have to use an E collar on one dog you have which you can't train, then why have 6 dogs you can't train? :s


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

NicoleW said:


> If you have to use an E collar on one dog you have which you can't train,
> then why have 6 dogs you can't train? :s


generally speaking, multi-dog systems are used by 'pros' - 
hound hunters who want to zap a dog for breaking off from the group before they are set on a trail, 
or who want to zap dogs for running the wrong game [altho how the H*** U determine that from 50-ft 
to a half-mile or more away, is a whole nother chapter], gun-dog trainers with a bunch of young clients dogs 
all working in sequence out in the field, so the "trainer" only needs ONE remote to zap each dog, etc.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Ah I see. Just been reading the banshockcollars link you posted. A man used it on his three children!! What is the world coming to, and the picture of that poor dog 

I remember watching an episode of it's me or the dog, and there was a woman whose dog kept jumping over their fence so they electrified it, and the dog was so frightened of even going outside, he'd cower. Was awful


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2010)

The welsh have banned the use of the Ecoller, the sooner the rest of the UK follow suit the better! I have seen many arguements over my time on PF - some claiming that the ecollar does have it's place in dog training One can only assume that those owners claiming this have failed their dogs! if they have to resort in such a contraption then maybe it is time to give up dog ownership entirely!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I am finding this thread very upsetting. Once about three years ago, Ferdie got too close to an electric fence put up on the heath to contain the sheep. He thought I had done it and the look of sheer hurt he gave me just broke my heart. He took off back to the car. I just can't imagine how a dog would really distrust someone who put one of these things on him.

The sooner they get banned here the better.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> The sooner they get banned here the better.


*Agreed! but sadly, the industry is deeply entrenched and has powerful lobbying affiliates: 
the NRA, hunters in general, ranchers + big-Ag-Biz, to whom they appeal for back-up.*


----------

